# Look out for fake GG249 (2 mg bars)



## askap1900

I have been ordering 2mg alprazolam tablets from numerous sources for the past seven years. I have faced problems with sources going out of business overnight; however, I had never received bunk (fake) pills until last November 2008. Now it's about a 50/50 chance that I get the real thing; the obvious fake ones are the GG249 manufactured by Sandoz. The first time I knew they were fake as soon as I looked at them. It looked like they had been in someone's sweaty pocket during an all night rave. The next batches, looked like the real thing except comparing to an authentic GG249; the fake ones are larger and had a bitter taste. Now yesterday I received some, they looked a little big but they tasted O.K.; however, after further research they are fake. According to the DEA they have recently reported fake GG249's coming from South Florida. They look the part but are either made with a  non-controlled benzodiazepine, tentatively identified as 5-(4-chlorophenyl)-7-bromo-1,4-benzodiazepin-2-one or melatonin. 

The reason I bring this is up is because I always have multiple sources from which to buy but I am now finding myself with only a couple real pills and nothing in the pipeline. I have taken on average 8 mg a day for the past seven years and have had a few awful bouts of withdraws when my sources were out. I am talking seizures, hallucinations, etc... The worst experience of my life and I won't go through it again. 

Anyone else finding they are getting bunk GG249 pills. In addition, I recently received 90 Gador 2 mg pills. I am not sure if they are the real thing either; the markings are inconsistent but they are laced with something, maybe some benzo but they make me a little dizzy but don't stop the withdraws from coming. 

Is there a way to test a benzo to find out the chemical makeup? Would a pharmacist do it? Besides physically comparing it to another pill or taking a pill and wait to see if withdraw symptoms start; is there anyway else to test alprazolam?

Thanks.


----------



## dankstersauce

5-(4-chlorophenyl)-7-bromo-1,4-benzodiazepin-2-one 
^^that wouldn't be a complete waste, unless i'm confusing it with something else.  Isn't that the only unscheduled benzo...from russia or something?

A pharmacist can't test it.  Your best bet would be to find someone (or a company) that does chemical analysis.  i forget what it's called exactly, but google should be able to help you out.  I used to have a chemistry professor who did chemical analysis for the police, you need to find someone like that.  Or maybe someone going for their masters or doctorate in chemistry who has access to the necessary equipment and wouldn't mind checking your pills out for a couple bucks.  It would probably cost more to have an official company do it, and if your substance ended up being scheduled you might have to worry about the wrath of the police. 

Sorry i couldn't be of more help.


----------



## AvianP

Thanks for the heads up.

I was getting some from south america for awhile. Alprazolam (Tranquinal) always was good, until the last batch. the packaging looked homemade rather than professional pharmaceutical blister packs. 

Regardless, the only ones i trust are from CVS


----------



## Faria

askap1900 said:


> the obvious fake ones are the GG249 manufactured by Sandoz



Do you mean these ones are fakes?


----------



## @lterEgo

more information on recent xanax fakes can be found here: Seattle area fake GG xanax bars going around


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

That's funny that they have also appeared in South Florida - ie. the pill capitol of the US. I'd bet that  the people that are supplying these online pharmacies with fake Xanax (for a nice price) are also in cahoots with these legally-grey S. Florida pill clinics. They are all shady enterprises and I wouldn't doubt there was some organized marketing of fake pills to them.


----------



## shake

prolly the vast majority of these counterfeit pills come from china


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

shake said:


> prolly the vast majority of these counterfeit pills come from china



This + my post.


----------



## Zanhead69

*NOT fake xanax bars*

The xanax GG249 bars are in fact real. So everyone can stop the paranoia now  I called a pharmacy and they identified it for me as 2mg alprazolam. Woohoo.
%)


----------



## Tommyboy

^ People make fake pills using the same markings.  You wouldnt be able to sell any if you had some random imprint on the pills.

Also, there is no need to call a pharmacy to ID a pill, there are plenty of pill id's using google.

So, no you did not save the day.


----------



## BaybeX

Zanhead69 said:


> The xanax GG249 bars are in fact real. So everyone can stop the paranoia now  I called a pharmacy and they identified it for me as 2mg alprazolam. Woohoo.
> %)



This is classic.  Hahaha.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

zanhead69 said:


> the xanax gg249 bars are in fact real. So everyone can stop the paranoia now  i called a pharmacy and they identified it for me as 2mg alprazolam. Woohoo.
> %)



lmfao


----------



## pallidamors

shake said:


> prolly the vast majority of these counterfeit pills come from china



Some are from Indian pharmacies, too, but I don't know where they're originally manufactured. I just know that a lot of people who order through india complain about weak/bunk benzos.


----------



## BenzzoRenzzo

SWIM has gotten bunk pills online, but never by a connect ... Wish there were cheap REAL pharmacies online lol



pallidamors said:


> Some are from Indian pharmacies, too, but I don't know where they're originally manufactured. I just know that a lot of people who order through india complain about weak/bunk benzos.



Indian pharmacies that sell prescription drugs online get their pills manufactured at their own country. That's why prices are so low and the pills are so weak. If you're going to go online and buy pills(black market) you cannot except top shelf quality! That's only going to happen with American non-generic pills..I recently had a couple bars with XANAX on them(non-generic) and they were so much better than my GG249's! and the GG's aren't bad at all!

Also, India started manufacturing "Alprax" which is like Alprazolam just an Indian version. Cheaper prices=more customers


----------



## pallidamors

1. we dont use swim here. keep that shit in drugs-forum.

2. generic pills made in the US are subject to the same quality control as non generic. they're the same strength. any difference you perceive is in your head. 

3. while you cant always expect great results from overseas pharmacies, IME some of them do provide stuff that is just as strong as their american counterparts, but generally not when they're from Indian pharmacies.


----------



## davidj80222

I"ve bought some on the net sound alot like these and they were longer than the real sandoz bars and had a bakeing doe taste and i don't think there is any active ingridiant in them and saw them on ecstacydata and under ingrediant it said none and i took 10 and felt nothing


----------



## IDMan

The xanax GG249 from Walmart are shit. I got sick from them, I was left with a bad hangover. Got some mexican tafil after that it was 100X's better.


----------



## dg420

idman, this isn't the place to spread yer spam. advertise elsewhere


----------



## Gormur

Sorry to resurrect an old thread. Just wanted to mention, i was given some of the green xanax bars marked _s903 _ and they were legit. Then i read about all these fakes going around the same time the real ones flooded my area (like April-June 10'), these are made by Dava Pharma in Mexico btw

I've never gotten bunk but i don't mess with online companies or white pills in general


----------



## Johnny blue

You don't mess with white pills? The most common bars I get are either white or yellow and the pies are always white too. I don't know what you mean there bro.

Good effort with finding this thread btw


----------



## jondoe10

*I bought some of the fakes too gg249 look a likes*

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=0 yeah these nasty chalky and make you have a sense of felling like xanx but not the feeling you want i'm trying to post a pic of them to help yall out.


----------



## Herbal~Jah

I recently took some foreign 2mg bars from Pakistan with the Imprint "ONAX" on one side of the bar and a vertical "2" imprint on the other side. They look just like normal bars from the USA, just a little bit bigger/thicker, but not by much.. Anyways I almost like them better the the USA GG249's and the other USA brands.. And others online and in life seem to agree.  I've never seen fake USA generic bars, do the fake ones taste bitter like xanax? if not then u know its fake..
*
PS = btw have you guys seens those "Mr. Miyagi (blue lotus) bars" that they sell at head shops. They look just like a normal bar but are blank with just 4 score marks on them and taste like chalk.. but they seem to have something in them, just  can't tell what it is, cuz it defiantly ain't alprazolam. Maybe one of those obscure benzos from china or whatever... or maybe their really is 10mgs Blue Lotus Extract in each bar? lol yea right..*


----------



## Ballin4life

askap1900 said:


> I have been ordering 2mg alprazolam tablets from numerous sources for the past seven years. I have faced problems with sources going out of business overnight; however, I had never received bunk (fake) pills until last November 2008. Now it's about a 50/50 chance that I get the real thing; the obvious fake ones are the GG249 manufactured by Sandoz. The first time I knew they were fake as soon as I looked at them. It looked like they had been in someone's sweaty pocket during an all night rave. The next batches, looked like the real thing except comparing to an authentic GG249; the fake ones are larger and had a bitter taste. Now yesterday I received some, they looked a little big but they tasted O.K.; however, after further research they are fake. According to the DEA they have recently reported fake GG249's coming from South Florida. They look the part but are either made with a  non-controlled benzodiazepine, tentatively identified as 5-(4-chlorophenyl)-7-bromo-1,4-benzodiazepin-2-one or melatonin.
> 
> The reason I bring this is up is because I always have multiple sources from which to buy but I am now finding myself with only a couple real pills and nothing in the pipeline. I have taken on average 8 mg a day for the past seven years and have had a few awful bouts of withdraws when my sources were out. I am talking seizures, hallucinations, etc... The worst experience of my life and I won't go through it again.
> 
> Anyone else finding they are getting bunk GG249 pills. In addition, I recently received 90 Gador 2 mg pills. I am not sure if they are the real thing either; the markings are inconsistent but they are laced with something, maybe some benzo but they make me a little dizzy but don't stop the withdraws from coming.
> 
> Is there a way to test a benzo to find out the chemical makeup? Would a pharmacist do it? Besides physically comparing it to another pill or taking a pill and wait to see if withdraw symptoms start; is there anyway else to test alprazolam?
> 
> Thanks.





I got real gg249s and real green bars (S903) I live in the upper east coast, So I feel like there is not as much fake Xanax going around as there is down in Florida which is basically the pill capital of the US, Although when I was into oxycodone a year ago before I got clean off that there were some fake oxycodone pills going around I've seen them and they look identical so I do not doubt that people are manufacturing fake Xanax that looks identical, Personally I think it's a joke that people make fake Xanax where I'm from the bars 2 mg go for $10 apiece at the most they probably spend more money making the fake ones then they make off selling them, But anyways my GG 249 are the small ones with no chips in them they are clean cut from a pharmaceutical company and their small not large like the fake ones, But that is interesting that people are not only forging oxycodone pills they're also forging fake Xanax pills now


----------



## misspayday

*TO TEST for real  GO TO LOCAL CVS ECT AND BUY A OVER THE counter drug test piss test*

if u are dirty take a clean pee from someone or at least benzo free have em take it and test urine soon after the darker the line the stronger the benzo u can even just crush a little piece and add to a clean urine stick in test strip and u habe answer in less thaOT SOME ROUNDED ONES ONTHGn an hour people also are selling BUSPAR Bars because they look exactly like a real bar with the V's and one score one each side of the V but the BUSPARS have NO V IN THE MIDDLE OF BARS I CAME ACROSS SOME THAT WERE SCORED X4 AND HAD TWO # ONES ON ONE SIDE 11 BUT IT WAS THE REAL THING  LOOKED EM UP GENERIC ALOPROZAM 2MG  DONT BUY OFF LINE GURANTEED TO GET SCAMMED BUT BUYER BEWARE THEY ARE OUT THERE GG FAKES AND buspar ARE RAMPID IN BHAM AL RIGHT NOW GOOD LUCK FOLKS!


----------



## HighonLife

^^isnt buspar scored in 3s not 4s?

ballin4life:no prices, but thats an insane price to pay for a bar so that actually sounds quite profitable to make fakes imo


----------



## Johnny blue

There was really no need to resurrect this old ass thread with that post. We have a more up to date fake pharm thread misspayday and please, we don't do drug test topics here. 

Back to oblivion with you thread. Closed


----------

